# fox shox bushing press - ghetto



## bwolmarans (May 25, 2005)

Ghetto tools, here's another entry.
Use to get the bushings out and put the new ones in.
And you need a wooden mallet and a good solid workbench or curb ( I used both ) to get the bushes started.

In the first pick, I am just about done putting the last bush in.
Flip the brass spacer ( yeah, it doesn't have to be brass that is all I found )

Parts List ( total cost: $4 )
---------------
1. Brass Bearing ( just a spacer )
2. A bunch of Washers that will fit inside the shock eye, but will press against the bushing
3. A bunch of washers that will not fit inside the brass bearing
4. A hey key bolt and nut
5. A hex key ( I used the 5mm one from by bike )
6. A plastic spacer for the brass spacer ( to put inside, to align the hey key bolt )
7. A wrench or socket to hold the nut

Figure the rest out. Align the new bush close enough and get it started with a wooden mallet. Make sure you do not damage your shock, go easy, use the edge of a bench or curb. No special preparing of bushing required, a little white grease that's all.

Yay, now my stumpy rear end is rock-solid again.

Here's the pix


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

awesome. thanks, this def. needed a bump!


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

as an alternate to the washers and spacers...sockets of the approprate od work well too

DMR


----------



## bwolmarans (May 25, 2005)

Regarding sockets as an alternative, no that won't work. Did you actuallly try it?


----------



## RockyRider (Nov 21, 2004)

bwolmarans said:


> Regarding sockets as an alternative, no that won't work. Did you actuallly try it?


Sockets and a soft jawed (aluminum) bench vise are all I've ever used. It works like a champ.


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

bwolmarans said:


> Regarding sockets as an alternative, no that won't work. Did you actuallly try it?


ummm yeah...used in the aircraft industry all the time

DMR


----------



## bwolmarans (May 25, 2005)

No, no did you use it. For a bike shock. See the difference?
Rocky Rider, what size worked. I tried every size, either too large and would slip off the edge of the shock, or too small, wouldn't let the bushing slide out.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

bwolmarans said:


> No, no did you use it. For a bike shock. See the difference?
> Rocky Rider, what size worked. I tried every size, either too large and would slip off the edge of the shock, or too small, wouldn't let the bushing slide out.


It works. Don't recall the size but I got the size which was slightly bigger than the bushing + couple of spacers. No hammering on the shock was needed.

For even more ghetto solution you can use front wheel skewer instead of allen bolt and nut..


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

I've used sockets.
Socket size doesn't really matter that much because the one I used was some generic I had lying around and the Husky and Craftsman equivalents (same size socket) that I had did not have the same outer diameter as this. Just trial, error and a little bit of luck to be able to find a socket that will work.


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

markom said:


> It works. Don't recall the size but I got the size which was slightly bigger than the bushing + couple of spacers. No hammering on the shock was needed.
> 
> I recall it being a 10mm socket - works quite well if you watch what you are doing (not being a hack about it)


----------



## skywaybuzz (Dec 31, 2003)

10mm to push into a 15mm with its side shaved a bit to get closer over the hole.


----------



## oldn0tded (May 20, 2006)

I like your jig, but tell me: Where do you get the DU bushings?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

The freehub body retaining bolt from a Shimano hub fits the DU bush on Fox and Stratos shocks perfectly.


----------



## updownride (May 17, 2006)

10mm pushing into a larger one on the workbench vice to remove bushing, just the vice to push in new bushing, just did it a couple nights ago. not fox though


----------



## FSRslug (Mar 8, 2004)

*Simple Tool*

This is a rather simple tool. I quick made a model of it so you get the idea. Rock Shox sells this. The middle portion of the tool has a diameter that new eyelet bushings slide onto, set the shock on a 15mm socket on a solid surface with the old bushing still in. set the tool with the new bushing ontop of the eyelet and pound until it stops. The old bushing comes out, new bushing goes in. Really easy to use. Also the smaller little nub on the end will fit into the lowers of fork legs and allow you to pound on them when installing bushing in the fork. Don't know the costs of the tool, but anyone with access to a lathe could have this made relatively cheaply.


----------



## MTBKauai (Mar 20, 2004)

Great thread. Saved me a ton of time tracking down a "real" press. Mahalo.


----------



## geeride7 (Jul 9, 2006)

bwolmarans said:


> Ghetto tools, here's another entry.
> Use to get the bushings out and put the new ones in.
> And you need a wooden mallet and a good solid workbench or curb ( I used both ) to get the bushes started.
> 
> ...


Very nice, you saved me a bunch of time and money, thanks! I have a couple alternatives to the brass bearing that I had laying around in my basement.
1/2" sweat copper coupler
1/2" male FIP X 1/2" sweat copper coupler (better, more ridgid)
Readily available, if you live in a country with antiquated measuring systems. Cheap, under $1 at a hardware store.


----------

